# parts



## hlpack (Dec 21, 2003)

Parts man do you have parts for IH 460 utility? I need a steering box [ power steering] hlpack


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

hlpack, there weren't to many of those tractors in my area. At that time it was mostly the british series tractors in that size range around here, or in the Farmall line the 706, 806 tractors. I've only seen a couple of the 504, 544 tractors, and no 460, 560s. You might try an add in the classified section, or some one may know of a good salvage yard in your area. 
Any one got suggestions????


----------

